# How to clean bugs off the camper!



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

'Road Wrap', this stuff is great. I tried it and it does work. Thin, sticky, plastic film you put on the camper or truck and just peel it off. I'll be using it all the time but I'd recomend it to anyone headed south during love bug season.

Here's a link to my pictures and what I thought about it:camping info, the stuff you need to know: Road Wrap


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a really good idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

bobrussell said:


> 'Road Wrap', this stuff is great. I tried it and it does work. Thin, sticky, plastic film you put on the camper or truck and just peel it off. I'll be using it all the time but I'd recomend it to anyone headed south during love bug season.
> 
> Here's a link to my pictures and what I thought about it:camping info, the stuff you need to know: Road Wrap


useful information, thanks for sharing, bobrussell.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 13, 2010)

thats awesome, thanks for sharing
how much is it?


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

our camper doesn't have any decent protection on the front against road-rash (dirt, gravel, etc.) -- would this work for that as well?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Bugs are generally much lighter in weight when they get smacked against the trailer's front cap. Kicked up dirt and gravel will probably go through that stuff. Large mudflaps for your vehicle will work the best but not prevent some debris kicked up from adjacent or oncoming vehicles. A few trailers will have diamond plate for front protection.


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea .. I would prefer the diamond plate -- but, this particular floorplan didn't have the option. I actually had it added to my last camper -- maybe I should do that again.


----------



## Christina (Oct 25, 2010)

*Go*

So you got to say just road wrap??? Right??? How much does it cost?? Because i need it...
________
WEB SHOWS


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

it would keep most of the trash off the front. larger rocks and stuff would make holes in it but only the stuff that would leave a mark anyway, the stuff is pretty thick.

the price is just under $30 a roll. sounds kinda high but works out to $10 each time i use it on my fifth wheel ($10 per trip). it's worth it to me, when i get back from a trip, i usually have to go back to work pretty quick and all i have to do is spend about 5 minutes pulling it off and the front cap is clean.


----------

